# NYC, NY



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay all,

I'm heading to NYC from 5 May to the 8th. I have a class Tues & Wed from 9-5, staying at the Best Western on W 38th as well. If there are any other meetups at that time or if anyone is interested let me know.

p.s. Give me your best spots to buy and smoke in the area.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Fresh50 said:


> Okay all,
> 
> I'm heading to NYC from 5 May to the 8th. I have a class Tues & Wed from 9-5, staying at the Best Western on W 38th as well. If there are any other meetups at that time or if anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> p.s. Give me your best spots to buy and smoke in the area.


Your not far from Barclayrex :tu

http://www.barclayrex.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc

570 Lexington Ave. New York, NY 10022
212. 888. 1015


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

Nat Sherman has a new store. There is also a JR cigars in the city.

Nat sherman

http://www.natsherman.com/events.cf...0d453109f-B42ACEDF-19B9-F18B-22E121069EEA3262

jr cigars

http://www.yelp.com/biz/jr-cigar-new-york


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

It doesn't have the best accommodations in terms of seating, but Davidoff on the corner of 54th and Madison is one of the classiest shops I've ever been to, and they have a good selection of some the harder-to-find premium sticks.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> Your not far from Barclayrex :tu
> 
> http://www.barclayrex.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc
> 
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I fly out today. I am going to try and have a smoke in Central Park as well. Any interested in a meetup this week?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Fresh50 said:


> Thanks Guys, I fly out today. I am going to try and have a smoke in Central Park as well. Any interested in a meetup this week?


I might be able to meet depending on work, but it would have to be after 6:30pm

Best place to meet up would be the The Carnegie Club since Barclay closes @ 7:30pm

I will let you know if I can make it

The Carnegie Club
156 West 56th St
New York, NY 10019
Phone: (212) 957-9676

http://newyork.citysearch.com/profile/35684110/new_york_ny/the_carnegie_club.html

Dux/Doug


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

While those places are all well and good, De La Concha on 6th Ave between 56th/57th is the real deal. Good selection of premium smokes with fairly good prices for New York. They also have some space to sit, or it's a quick walk uptown to the park if you are so inclined.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I will be in the Area Wendesday Afternoon, anywhere in the Clombus Circle area, you have the park, Davidoff store, The Carnegie Club, De La Concha all walking distance from each other. If you plan to do this on wendesday anytime between 4 & 7 PM please let me know.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

You gonna be around Friday, May 16th? If so:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150589


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I cant make it this week, I just have way too much going on this week between work and home


----------



## KingJunior (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the Barclay Rex on 50th (or 51st) and park (or lexington can't remember right now-sorry). Small lounge area, good selection/prices.

New Nat Sherman store on 42nd between madison and 5th.

J&R has a huge selection.

If you want to smoke at a park near your hotel, try Bryant Park. Free wifi there too.

Enjoy.

Junior



Fresh50 said:


> Okay all,
> 
> I'm heading to NYC from 5 May to the 8th. I have a class Tues & Wed from 9-5, staying at the Best Western on W 38th as well. If there are any other meetups at that time or if anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> p.s. Give me your best spots to buy and smoke in the area.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I will be around this week and wouldn't having a good smoke in the city.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

If any of you Smell my Cigar some where in the area between De La Concha & Clombus Circle please say Hello.

I will be there probably 5'ish this aftertnoon.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, I heading out in a few minutes. Just that you know one thing, if I bump in to anyone tonight who tells me they are a member of CS. They are going to get hit, so be carerfull. I'll problay start off at De La Concha Cigars I need to get some pipe tobbaco for a Trade.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'l be there again hopfuly this wendesday around 6ish, anyone who will guess who I am, will get a stick from me. Trust me i'll stick out in the crowd. "Tomorow"



FriendlyFire said:


> Ok, I heading out in a few minutes. Just that you know one thing, if I bump in to anyone tonight who tells me they are a member of CS. They are going to get hit, so be carerfull. I'll problay start off at De La Concha Cigars I need to get some pipe tobbaco for a Trade.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm heading out soon,


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

FriendlyFire said:


> I'm heading out soon,


I have late shift this week  I cant make it, I had to take friday off just so I can make the friday herf..


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

It was ok,

I spent time at *De la concha*, oh I wish they would have better seating arangments,(I feel guilty siting when some else is standing for a half hour and talks to me, and sometime old enoftght to be my Father) but the conversations are so relaxing and enjoyable. I smoked my pipe this time, and was glad to find an empty seat in the back. I don't like siting in the front window it looks to me like sitting in a show case for the whole NYC to see.



Dux said:


> I have late shift this week  I cant make it, I had to take friday off just so I can make the friday herf..


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Its wendesday again, and I'l be in the Clombus circle area this afternoon anytime between 5-7, I'll problay start off at de la concha, unless I get a response, I cn go to Carng club or davidoff, anyone intresed????


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

ok, I'm leaving soon... if you happen to se me say hi,,,,,


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Its Wendesday Tommorow, I'm in Town again.....


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm leaving now it Wendesday Again.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Dose anyknow what day in the week it is?
If you find me in Manhatan to day I'll tell you  
I'll be there after 5 some time.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Its Wendesday again, I'll be in Manhatan today , mostl likly in CC davidoff, or maybe I should go to Barcly REX today.?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Leaving in a few minutes.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm at davidoff in clombus circle if u get here before 7 I'll give u a cigar



FriendlyFire said:


> Leaving in a few minutes.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Guess what day in the week is and guess where I will be this afternoon??


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Tommorow is Wendesday


----------

